# Week-1 Road to Black Friday Sale at Monoprice



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Just found this over the Monoprice page: Road To Black Friday Doorbusters Up To 60% Off. Happy shopping! :devil:

P.S. Week-1 sales end 10Nov15


----------

